# Northampton Meet & surrounding area's 27th 0ct



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Northampton meet who's up for it???? 

The swan at lamport
harborough road
lamport
northampton
nn6 9ez

Its a nice little place set in the middle of the countryside with nice views & nice food (for those that want to eat) & sufficient parking.
27th of october which falls on a tuesday 7.30pm  [email protected] 
Map


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks very nice Leon! I bet you'll get a whole army turning up


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the sound of that mate - put me down as a definitely maybe, I know LuTTon (Nick) is keen to get to some localish events and also mayne Rudetesh99 (Mitesh) and maybe Countryboy (Charlie) I saw Charlie last Sunday at a Milton Keynes meet (Keyne on Dubs and BucksVAG) and we were the only 2 TT's there as usual ;-)

Add me to the list and I will confirm a bit closer but see no reason why not at this stage.

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds good. Put me down.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

If i've got my car finished may come along to this.

Will let you know .

SAV..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Charlie


Hi Charlie,

nice meeting you 

We haven't spoken (yet) but I know you had a chat with our absoluTTe editor = John-H


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I could well be up for this,we could convoy down Charlie??


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Absolutely Charlie and I am sure Rudetesh99 will join us although with a 180 not sure he will keep up :lol: only kidding Mitesh.

Definitely planning to come along to this.

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Come on Leon, where are you? What's happening with your meet  
*LEON?* :roll:


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Come on Leon, where are you? What's happening with your meet
> *LEON?* :roll:


Exactly!! Is this actually happening and if so how many are going??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps Leon is on holiday and only returns at lunch time on the 27th? :wink:


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

:lol:

Im here! Lots of work Dani you know how it is.
Yes its on! Well im on for it!
By the looks of it countryboy there's 4 of us :roll: 
Are you coming along dani? Surely there must be a few more?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L80NTT said:


> :lol:
> 
> Im here!


Yes!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]  [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]



L80NTT said:


> Are you coming along dani?


Unfortunately I can't make it this time Leon. I am looking after a friend's young daughter all day til late :?

Have a good time all


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cannot make it this time LEON, so i wish you luck in your first meet. I will try and make the next one for you though mate

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am definitely up for this still, Charlie and Mitesh (and anyone else who is interested) we need to arrange a meet point and time to convoy it up, how about 6.50pm somewhere, how about either the Little Thief at the A5 roundabout just outside of Stony Stratford or somewhere nearer the M1? not sure whether to take the M1 or A508, the latter would make a more interesting drive ;-)

Charlie


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry mate i'm away in Cornwall next week may be next time.Weekends meets and cruise would suit me better by the way.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Either I am not fussed where we meet to convoy.

Little Thief sounds good tho...

Prob easier. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Would'nt Fox Milne be easier and nearer the M1 or the Total garage just over the road from Fox Milne??


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

We will be there.


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

TTR said:


> We will be there.


Welcome to the forum TTR see you there 

Leon


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

What time we meeting there? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Rudetesh99 said:


> What time we meeting there? [smiley=argue.gif]


7.30 or ish ill be there abit before


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This is for anyone travelling up from MK or south of MK, we have had some discussion re a convoy and I suggested two options, either the Little Thief just off the A5 outside Stony Stratford or somewhere near the M1 - I think overall somewhere near the M1 would be easier for anyone travelling up from the south LuTTon? so how about we meet at the Fox Milne Harvester

Postcode is MK15 0YS for sat nav users - it is located close to the M1 as the below link shows.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&sou ... CBAQngIwAA

I propose we meet there at 6.30pm so we can get to the meet about 7.30pm give or take.

So far the following have expressed and interest:

Charlie
Countryboy
Rudetesh99
Super Josh
LuTTon

If anyone else would like to come along please add your name to the list ;-)

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

You beat me to it charlie :evil:

Sav's coming aswel & of course me 

L80NTT
Sav
Charlie
countryboy
Rudetesh99
superjosh
Lutton
Azyed


----------



## Ayzed (Aug 24, 2009)

Think I will be up for that!

Would be travelling up from MK so add me to the convoy list from Fox Milne!


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Ayzed said:


> Think I will be up for that!
> 
> Would be travelling up from MK so add me to the convoy list from Fox Milne!


You've been added & welcome to the forum 

Leon


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Leon not trying to steal your thunder buddy ;-) so nearly all of us are coming from MK or south of MK?, I thought I was just trying to sort a convoy from this area - maybe we can have it closer to MK next time :lol:

Look forward to meeting you mate 

Charlie


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Leon not trying to steal your thunder buddy ;-) so nearly all of us are coming from MK or south of MK?, I thought I was just trying to sort a convoy from this area - maybe we can have it closer to MK next time :lol:
> 
> Look forward to meeting you mate
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: Yeah you to ill send some pm's!
well all have a chat about future meets


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

A Milton Keynes meet sounds good...

Plenty of good pubs as well... just a thought :roll:


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll be seeing you all tonight!

I've been a bit silent since my PC's been in pieces for over a week now :x

I'm going to try to get to the Fox Milne harvester but I doubt I'll be able to get there by 6.30... Chances are I'll probably steam straight past you all on the motorway :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

lol Nick you probably will, Sav is gonna be there 5-10 mins late so we will prob be there till about quarter to, bell me if you are going to make it my co-pilot is coming so can answer the phone ;-)

Charlie


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Lovely stuff ill see you all there


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a good meet  

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice one Leon - great meet, nice to meet some new peeps and see some familiar faces, we had a nice run on the way back with some high jinks on the M1 (Sav, Mitesh  )

I look forward to next months mate and hopefully a couple of the guys who couldn't make it will be able to come.

We really enjoyed ourselves 

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Leon - great meet. First of many I hope.

Could have done with a fellow 180 on the way back tho but we won't go into too much detail.

Great to meet all those who attended.

Looking forward to the next one

Cheers


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

What a great meet! Its nice to know that there are a few TTers that are local to me.

It was good meeting new peeps and if the next one is a little closer to home then maybe my mrs will come too!

I enjoyed the hijinks on the way home  :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Nick didn't realise you had participated in the high jinks - must have left you for dead somewhere :lol: agree it would be nice to have it maybe in MK or at least closer, we suggested the Caldecotte Arms to Leon http://www.pub-explorer.com/bucks/pub/c ... tearms.htm may be worth a try ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Wish I'd been able to make it  Sounds like a good meet. Should be able to make the next one 

Josh


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

We had a good time, great to put names to faces, what date next Month Leon ?
Keith & Sylv


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Nice one Leon - great meet, nice to meet some new peeps and see some familiar faces, we had a nice run on the way back with some high jinks on the M1 (Sav, Mitesh  )
> 
> I look forward to next months mate and hopefully a couple of the guys who couldn't make it will be able to come.
> 
> ...


Wasn't really high jinks was it Charlie, i mean my speedo never read more than 65mph :wink: :wink: :wink:

Great fun & great evening meet, really glad i came along & met a few forum neighbours, hopefully we'll do it again next month.

Leon will try to upload some photos later & will send you a pm so you can put them on.

Cheers,
SAV....


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Charlie said:


> LOL Nick didn't realise you had participated in the high jinks - must have left you for dead somewhere :lol:
> Charlie


Dear oh dear Charlie... Do you never look in your mirrors :roll:


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! It was good to meet you all  will get one sorted for the end of next month alittle more south this time :wink:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> LOL Nick didn't realise you had participated in the high jinks - must have left you for dead somewhere :lol: agree it would be nice to have it maybe in MK or at least closer, we suggested the Caldecotte Arms to Leon http://www.pub-explorer.com/bucks/pub/c ... tearms.htm may be worth a try ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Tyresmoke.net and the cupra guys use the caldecotte and its a good location as it always has loads of car parking. If I'd checked the meets section i'd have come along myself, but just occured to me to look here


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You should def keep an eye out for the next one mate, it was well organised, well attended and a good laugh all in one ;-)

You from MK? as a bit confused by your avatar comment saying CC?

Charlie


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Leon, any dates on the next meet yet ?
Keith


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Glad to hear Leon your first meet went well shame i was away in Cornwall last week look forward to your next one.

Ian.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> You should def keep an eye out for the next one mate, it was well organised, well attended and a good laugh all in one ;-)
> 
> You from MK? as a bit confused by your avatar comment saying CC?
> 
> Charlie


CCCentral - Concrete Cow Central +++


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: got it what TT do you have I will have to keep an eye out for you mine is a red TTR numberplate R6VED

Charlie


----------

